# Frozen Jack-o-lantern



## lumberjackchef (Jan 12, 2011)

Now here's something you don't see every day!





Gotta Love the sunrises in the winter. Hate that wind chill though!


----------



## cowboyvet (Jan 12, 2011)

With the wind out on the plains, I'm sure the jack-o-lantern is not the only thing frozen. :yoyo:


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice pics, Joe.


----------

